# Homemade heat transfer



## CanadianZ71 (Mar 21, 2007)

Any ideas on making a homemade heat press?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Probably not a great idea. It would be pretty difficult to make it heat evenly.

If you want to make your own equipment, you might think about going with screenprinting instead. I know there is at least one book out there with instructions on how to make your own press.


----------



## CanadianZ71 (Mar 21, 2007)

I see you are in Van. I'm in Edmonton. Who do you use for wholesale shirts there? I have been using Budget T-Shirts and they seem reasonable. 

I was into screen printing but dipped into a bit of vinyl work. Just trying to try it at a very minimal cost before I dump alot of $$ into it.


----------

